# Wingbar project (sanding and buffing)



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2014)

I started to restore a Wingbar that I got yesterday. The frame was very rough, more so than I expected. Luckily for me, my orbital sander works miracles. I started off by sanding down all the scratches. After that I ran the fork through my grinder which has three buffing wheels on it. After two hours I was able to see my reflection in the fork. AFter finishing the fork. I started on the frame. I sanded down numerous scratches. I am far from finish but as you can see the frame is turning out nicely. There were some scratches that I thought were a lost cause but I was proven wrong. I figure I have about three more days of this before I can call this frame finished.


----------



## mike j (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice project, am developing an appreciation for aluminum myself. Looking forward to seeing the progression.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 9, 2014)

*Its a long process .... but it will shine up .....*

Here is my Wingbar Hot Rod which is actually polished - just a odd angle so it doesn't showcase the finish that well - the second group shot was @ the Ink & Iron show last year where we displayed a bunch of bicycles inside the Spruce Goose dome next to the Queen Mary down in Long Beach .... Once its polished it is an easy up keep ... have fun with that .... Ride Silverking - Frank


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 9, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Here is my Wingbar Hot Rod which is actually polished - just a odd angle so it doesn't showcase the finish that well - the second group shot was @ the Ink & Iron show last year where we displayed a bunch of bicycles inside the Spruce Goose dome next to the Queen Mary down in Long Beach .... Once its polished it is an easy up keep ... have fun with that .... Ride Silverking - Frank




Awesome bike Cyclonecoaster. You are right about the photos it is hard to showcase the finish with a camera. When I do it it comes out blurry. Your bike must look awesome in person. Mine is slowly getting there.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 9, 2014)

It is taking me longer due to my buffer. I work on it for one hour and then I  allow my buffer to cool before hitting the frame again. Today's progress. The area where the crank goes into turned out really nice. The frame pipes are almost scratch free. This is one dirty job guys. Your hands will turn dark silver in color so use gloves. It is also a good idea to install an exhaust fan. I have on a mask, goggles, and gloves. It is better to be safe than sorry. I don't know how guys can do this everyday for a living.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 10, 2014)

Really nice. I am so jealous.

One question with sanding down the metal, given the scratch may be deep and you sand it down, will this add a weak point to the frame?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 10, 2014)

bikiba said:


> Really nice. I am so jealous.
> 
> One question with sanding down the metal, given the scratch may be deep and you sand it down, will this add a weak point to the frame?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2




Most of the scratches are surface scratches. I concentrate my efforts on those. The really deep ones I sand lightly and buff. I don't try to remove them. Like you mentioned it could weaken the frame. The key here is not to go crazy sanding. I spent about 30-40 minutes total sanding here and there. The rest of the time I spend buffing it down. This frame is huge it will take a long time to buff. I am on day 3. I figure I have about two more days. I don't want to rush through it. It is amazing how it is transforming in front of my eyes.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 13, 2014)

Test fitting chain guard.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey Sped, is this the frame from Tom? Looking good either way!


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 24, 2014)

Installed a pair of truss rods I picked up. It is slowly starting to take shape. Next week I should have the brake lever for the ND front drum brake. The two speed is ready to be laced up. Still haven't found the rear rack or fender but that will come in time.


----------



## mike j (Jul 24, 2014)

Shaping up nicely. Looking good, polishing aluminum is fun for about the first five minutes.


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 24, 2014)

I've done a couple myself and it is hard work. I use Mothers aluminum polish and then I go over it again with Gord's Aluminum Polish. That stuff is AMAZING!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 29, 2014)

*Looking good my friend .....*

I spent days on polishing & sanding - I ended up using a high speed buffer that I use to detail cars with a wool pad & rubbing compound for a consistent final polish finish - then I go over it with some metal polish to even it out & remove any wool pad spydering - then a 100% pure carnuba wax to keep the surface from oxidizing too fast ... a long process - but well worth it - Frank


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 1, 2014)

Headlight and head badge showed up today. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## jkent (Aug 2, 2014)

I would be very careful with the Truss Rods.  They are custom to breaking anyway and with the extra tension on them from the light it could very easily break them. They are hollow tubes of aluminum. And very expensive to replace, When and if you can find them.
Just a friendly gesture. Dave S. here on the cabe had a set that had a couple breaks in them for sale a few days ago and they were still priced at $150 for the set. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61189-Wingbar-Truss-Rods
Nice looking bike, you have done a good job.
JKent


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 2, 2014)

jkent said:


> I would be very careful with the Truss Rods.  They are custom to breaking anyway and with the extra tension on them from the light it could very easily break them. They are hollow tubes of aluminum. And very expensive to replace, When and if you can find them.
> Just a friendly gesture. Dave S. here on the cabe had a set that had a couple breaks in them for sale a few days ago and they were still priced at $150 for the set.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61189-Wingbar-Truss-Rods
> Nice looking bike, you have done a good job.
> JKent




Good point! I will have to rethink the headlight mounting point or just eliminate it. I had the same thought after installing it.  Thanks Jkent!


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 5, 2014)

*Phenomenal work sir!*

I have always loved the wingbar bicycle, IMHO, one of the most truly beautiful and spectacular aluminum bicycles! 
You are doing her a great justice, pat yourself on the back sir... you deserve it!!!

-judd


----------



## frampton (Aug 5, 2014)

Gabby looks good on your handlebars. I have one on my motorcycle and I like to watch her jaw move. Reminds me of someone I know.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 9, 2014)

Chain guard finally arrived from plating. This one looks great. The other one Calco Plating did looks like crap. He left it too long in the stripping tank. 

Wingbar guard:




The other guard:


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 20, 2014)

That bike looks like a piece of art!
Really like it!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 23, 2014)

indiana dave said:


> That bike looks like a piece of art!
> Really like it!




Thank you Indiana Dave: 

Here is the latest update. I installed the rear rack. I buffed it a little. It needs about  2 hours of buffing to give it that mirror look. That will have to wait.


----------

